
The human gut virome is stable and highly individual over time - omar3550
https://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.com/en/the-human-gut-virome-is-stable-and-highly-individual-over-time/
======
poormystic
Surely this is a poorly edited title! I think they mean "The human gut virome
is highly individual and stable over time", don't they? Such errors reduce my
expectations of the body of work that follows.

